
FCC Releasing Data to Support Robocall-Blocking Technologies - gvb
https://www.fcc.gov/document/fcc-releasing-data-support-robocall-blocking-technologies
======
hwstar
For techies, Asterisk is your friend. During voting season, I enable a 3 digit
voice captcha script so that all callers have to listen and then enter a 3
digit code to get my phone to ring. It's very effective at cutting out
robocalls.

